# Grill  Hamburgers With A Bite



## Katherine (May 17, 2002)

2 pounds lean Ground Beef 
1/2 Tbsp coriander (or granular steak seasoning) 
1 Tbsp ground cumin 
1 tsp kosher or crushed rock salt 
1/2 Tbsp chili powder 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 bunch green onions, chopped 
2 Tbsp cooking oil (for the onions) 
2 Tbsp chopped pickled jalapenos 
1 egg, beaten 
1/2 cup extra fine bread crumbs 
2 Tbsp olive oil (this makes for a very juicy burger) 

Combine all of the above ingredients, except for cooking oil and green onions. Shape into 4 large patties and refrigerate for one hour. 

Meanwhile, slice ½ bunch of onions and sauté in skillet with 2 Tbsps vegetable oil until wilted. 

To prepare grill, lightly grease rack and heat until medium high temperature is achieved. 

Place patties on grill and cover, cooking for 5 minutes on each side. 

Lightly toast hamburger buns on grill (these cook FAST!! (and taste great!!)).  Place one patty on bottom of each bun and generously top with sautéed onions.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2002)

KAT, those sound like some mighty fine tastin' burgers!!!!  What a great combination of ingredients.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------

